# This must be the highest miles GTR 35 ever.



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Premium 2dr Auto Coupe 2009



It must mean they can handle the mileage. I'm not sure ill buy it at that price.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that's high,,, but that also means they still behave well at those miles,


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Not a bad price if you plan on modifying it anyway


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Wowzer.. I didnt realise Uk cars had dropped below £30k.... scary!


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

It is high but far away from the highest one... which was owned by a neurosurgeon if I remember right and was around 104k miles. Now that's a loooot for a supercar!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Imagine how much he must have spent on v-power to do those miles! Must have been shell's best customer!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

goldgtr35 said:


> Now that's high,,, but that also means they still behave well at those miles,


Or they don't which is why he's selling


----------



## mark r32/gtr (Apr 3, 2007)

cheap car, there be below r34 gtrs before long


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I was selling it, I'd be well p!ssed off knowing it was worth less than some R34's.


----------



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

mark r32/gtr said:


> cheap car, there be below r34 gtrs before long


Remember the old Porsche 1993 era 911 (993) model is worth a lot more than the 997 911s so I wouldn't be surprised if one day the r35 would be worth less than the older gtr.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol its funny how its only the non R35 owners making a point of the R35 dropping below the previous models


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thats why I kept my R33 !!! A classic !!!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sinth said:


> Lol its funny how its only the non R35 owners making a point of the R35 dropping below the previous models


Because I'm one of the lucky buggers that owns a previous model, and since buying it, mines gone up in value, not down. lol........:chuckle:
SKYLINE GTR...the iconic one!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Any mass produced car will drop in value and compared to other premium brands I think the R35 is doing well. 

The car advertised could be a bargain for someone though if the history checks out!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Are 75k R34's worth that much though ?
They seem very rare going by PH's and the 600 mile one, the two highly moddified ones and the one from Keighly:nervous: are hardly comparable to that R35. 
J


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

MS33 said:


> If I was selling it, I'd be well p!ssed off knowing it was worth less than some R34's.




But its also worth more than some.

34s were going for £17k a while back and they didnt have 70k on the clock


----------



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

The car is now sold. It sold within 2 days of being advertised.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Loving the R35 haters. Soooooo funny. 

You'll get there one day, keep saving those pennies.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Just out of interest what price and mileage was it advertised with?

If its under 30k as suggested on here then even if you threw another 15k at tuning the engine/gearbox/suspension you've still spent relative peanuts and would have a monster.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

KAT said:


> Are 75k R34's worth that much though ?
> They seem very rare going by PH's and the 600 mile one, the two highly moddified ones and the one from Keighly:nervous: are hardly comparable to that R35.
> J


Point is R34s are rather rare.:thumbsup:



FLYNN said:


> Loving the R35 haters. Soooooo funny.
> 
> You'll get there one day, keep saving those pennies.


Could have easily had one with what I've spent on the '34 in the last year!

When I've finished doing what I'm doing, I guess I'll try a '35, they'll be nice and cheap by then. LOL.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> When I've finished doing what I'm doing,


What's next. A respray


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> What's next. A respray


Blasphemy! :chuckle:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Loving the R35 haters. Soooooo funny.
> 
> You'll get there one day, keep saving those pennies.


If I was saving my pennies, it would be for R34 GTR S1 Omori or a Z-Tune not a R35. Lovely cars but not for me. Skylines only! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MS33 said:


> If I was saving my pennies, it would be for R34 GTR S1 Omori or a Z-Tune not a R35. Lovely cars but not for me. Skylines only! :thumbsup:


Keep telling yourself that. Thats a good lad


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Keep telling yourself that. Thats a good lad


I will, and when I have enough money for an R35, I'll keep saving, so I can get that R34. You know, the ones that holds there value. :clap:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MS33 said:


> I will, and when I have enough money for an R35, I'll keep saving, so I can get that R34. You know, the ones that holds there value. :clap:


A fool and his money are soon parted.

I suppose classic cars can hold there value, as long as theyve been looked after, but things move on. Stop living in the past. You couldnt afford one then, so getting one twenty years later wont bring back the years. Let it go man, let it go.

Oh, also. I paid 37k for my R35 last year in April. Was recently offered 37k for it but decided not to sell. Id be mad too. What car doesn't lose a penny, especially at 4 years old. Amazing!

Thanks though. Thanks heaps


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted.
> 
> I suppose classic cars can hold there value, as long as theyve been looked after, but things move on. Stop living in the past. You couldnt afford one then, so getting one twenty years later wont bring back the years. Let it go man, let it go.
> 
> ...


Well said old chap! :thumbsup:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice freindly thread here FLYNN 

:GrowUp:

Anyone who thinks an R35 will be worth more than in it is today in 10 years has rocks in their head imho. A mint (and I stress mint) R32-24 on the other hand could well be worth a good chunk more if purchased for sensible money. I have a freind who just bought a Ferrari 355 GTS which 27k miles on the clock, he could have bought a 360 for quite a lot less but many see the 355 as the last 'proper' ferrari.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally couldn't give a stuff if after some years my R35 is worth less than an R34.

If I wanted a classic or an investment maybe an R34 is a good call.
But I wanted an incredibly fast, comfortable, reliable, late model GT-R. So I got an R35.

Will it lose value: Yes.
Do I care: No, it's a car.


I like the R34 I really do.
But it's not the car I want to own.
Good job we are all different and want different things from the cars we own.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

borat52 said:


> I have a freind who just bought a Ferrari 355 GTS which 27k miles on the clock, he could have bought a 360 for quite a lot less but many see the 355 as the last 'proper' ferrari.


You cant be much of a friend if you let him throw away his money like that :thumbsup:

He's going to look like he's driving around in a Mr2 with a bodykit. Mind you he wont be able to drive it as if he puts any miles on it, it'll be worth about as much as a R33 



CT17 said:


> Good job we are all different and want different things from the cars we own.


Indeed. I want to know who buying all them £25k Lancia Delta's. I mean come on!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Good job we are all different and want different things from the cars we own.


Very true, unfortunately some people on here think that the car they own being newer is the best and everything else is crap, and then have to display a sense of overbearing self-worth or self-importance, O dear.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MS33 said:


> some people on here think that the car they own being newer is the best and everything else is crap


I knew you'd come round to my way of thinking. Wasn't hard was it. Well done!

Im glad we got that sorted out.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

MS33 said:


> Very true, unfortunately some people on here think that the car they own being newer is the best and everything else is crap, and then have to display a sense of overbearing self-worth or self-importance, O dear.


I don't think that at all in fact I would love to have an R34 at some point. 
My Evo 5 only has around 50K miles so judging what I paid for that if a 75K R34 is still worth £30k I think I would have to give it a miss, I some doubt that though 
J


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I personally couldn't give a stuff if after some years my R35 is worth less than an R34.
> 
> If I wanted a classic or an investment maybe an R34 is a good call.
> But I wanted an incredibly fast, comfortable, reliable, late model GT-R. So I got an R35.
> ...


Spot on fella 

I love all performance cars a lot, some times far too much lol. But they all lose money, even classics will if used and after all that's what most of us want ie to use them and put a great big grin on our face 

Ill be out in mine this weekend putting some miles on/devaluing it in the process but having a bloody good time


----------



## Gtrsawyer (May 1, 2013)

In my opinion the most valuable gtr would be the r32 based on the point it's the oldest shape with the rb26 engine and have a higher chance of getting extinct due to age, example the 200sx s13 a while back you could pick one up for £100 or scrap money but now a rolling shell with rust is minimum £700


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Gtrsawyer said:


> example the 200sx s13 a while back you could pick one up for £100 or scrap money but now a rolling shell with rust is minimum £700


Not far off the R33 prices


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> I knew you'd come round to my way of thinking. Wasn't hard was it. Well done!
> 
> Im glad we got that sorted out.


Well FLYNN, when I read the above comment, it did make me laugh, you certainly have a way with words. :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MS33 said:


> Well FLYNN, when I read the above comment, it did make me laugh, you certainly have a way with words. :chuckle:


:clap:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Nice freindly thread here FLYNN
> 
> I have a freind who just bought a Ferrari 355 GTS which 27k miles on the clock, he could have bought a 360 for quite a lot less but many see the 355 as the last 'proper' ferrari.


The 355 is absolutely beautiful in comparison to the 360, or in comparison to virtually anything, he made a good decision


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I personally couldn't give a stuff if after some years my R35 is worth less than an R34.
> 
> If I wanted a classic or an investment maybe an R34 is a good call.
> But I wanted an incredibly fast, comfortable, reliable, late model GT-R. So I got an R35.
> ...


Yes, I second Saucy, spot on 

I actually don't much drool over any of the Skylines or the R35 looks wise, but the driving experience in the R35 is fantastic, I've had some pretty special cars but nothing compares for me


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I have had R32/33/34 GTRs, standard to HKS step 3 engines, HKS 6 speed boxes, Quife 6 speeds, Circuit style, 9 second drag cars. So feel I can give an accurate view on the subject.
The R35 is simply in a different league, please dont be in any confusion about this.
Also dont be offended, as technology has moved on, and your R34 GTR is pretty much the same as a 1989 R32 GTR, just looks different and a few minor mechanical changes.
The R35 should be praised it pure genious, a handful of mods and you have a 10 second car with aircon and all luxuarys.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> I have had R32/33/34 GTRs, standard to HKS step 3 engines, HKS 6 speed boxes, Quife 6 speeds, Circuit style, 9 second drag cars. So feel I can give an accurate view on the subject.
> The R35 is simply in a different league, please dont be in any confusion about this.
> Also dont be offended, as technology has moved on, and your R34 GTR is pretty much the same as a 1989 R32 GTR, just looks different and a few minor mechanical changes.
> The R35 should be praised it pure genious, a handful of mods and you have a 10 second car with aircon and all luxuarys.


:bowdown1:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

why do SOME of you 35 owner assume us mere 32/33/34 owners cant afford a 35:GrowUp:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

nismoman said:


> why do SOME of you 35 owner assume us mere 32/33/34 owners cant afford a 35:GrowUp:


Alot of us chose the older cars because they are:-
Known technology
More enjoyable to maintain
More enjoyable to tune
Value for money


Thats lots of reasons why they will not hold value as the miles rack up.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

nismoman said:


> why do SOME of you 35 owner assume us mere 32/33/34 owners cant afford a 35:GrowUp:


I think it's because they are yanking your chain and know it will get a response! 

Me personally, I bought my R35 to enjoy the drive now! Not for how much it will be worth in 10 years. 

Just sayin...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> Alot of us chose the older cars because they are:-
> Old technology
> More to maintain
> More to tune
> Haven't got enough money


I've helped you out with the real reasons why you chose older cards. 

Don't mention it. Any time


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> I've helped you out with the real reasons why you chose older cards.
> 
> Don't mention it. Any time


Echo.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> Alot of us chose the older cars because they are:-
> Known technology
> More enjoyable to maintain
> More enjoyable to tune
> ...


They do rack up.......

Hakosuka Skyline selling over 100,000 pounds here in Japan........


----------

